# My 2nd Guitar build... Fanned Fret 8 string



## TimSE (Sep 14, 2009)

After the rip-raring success of my Bullet 7 - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/85182-im-building-2-guitars-this-summer.html - Iv decided to get on with my 2nd build which, this time, will be an 8string with a fanned fretboard!

I used to have one of the 1st run Agile Intrepids, and i miss it. the reason i sold it was because the scale length was a bit too big for me (28.625" i think). 
The Bass side of my fanned frets wont be as big as the intrepids. Itl be a lil bigger than my Bullet 7 (27.5") and i think il go for 28" - 26.5" so it wont be a big fanned layout but just nice enough for me i think 

Shape: 






WITH HEADSTOCK:










Specs:

8 strings - F# B E A D G B E
fanned fret scale: 28" - 26.5"
16" radius
Headstock: 3X5
Neckthru construction
3pc Maple neck
Ebony board - No inlays (Or maybe something on 12th fret of maple)
Body base wood: Swamp Ash (With ebony veneer)
Body Top wood: Spalted Maple
Bridge: 8 ABM single string bridge
Pickups: 2X Agile Intrepid pickups Or EMG 808s - Bridge and Middle only... No neck pup (ala stephan carter sigs)
Thinking a Gloss Finish also to really bring out the lushness of spalted maple

Still in the designing stage atm so will provide many many updates when i get some funds together to get this beast started


----------



## natspotats (Sep 14, 2009)

sounds amazing. cant wait for the pics


----------



## TimSE (Sep 14, 2009)

Just rememberd how much im not a passive pickup fan, but how much i really got along with the intrepids agile pikcups so i think il be getting 2 of them!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 14, 2009)

TimSE said:


> Just rememberd how much im not a passive pickup fan, but how much i really got along with the intrepids agile pikcups so i think il be getting 2 of them!



They're cheap too. 8 string pups are hard to come by.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 14, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> They're cheap too. 8 string pups are hard to come by.



this is very true!


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 14, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> They're cheap too. 8 string pups are hard to come by.



Nordstrand will custom make you slanted pickups - just send them the dimensions.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 15, 2009)

Your last build was AMAZING I cannot wait for this


----------



## TimSE (Sep 15, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> Your last build was AMAZING I cannot wait for this



cheers dude! i cannot wait to get started on it too!
just sorting out my camera so il get a pic uploaded in a lil bit


----------



## TimSE (Sep 15, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Nordstrand will custom make you slanted pickups - just send them the dimensions.



hmmm i might just keep that in mind! cheers for the info dude


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 15, 2009)

There's a dude that does handmade Lapsteel 8 string pickups, he said they would be great for guitar applications as well, he does Singles, Humbuckers and Rail humbuckers  at the same price as the Agile pickups! 

Vintage Vibe Guitars: Lap Steel Pickups

Remember lapsteels are just horizontal disposed guitars


----------



## TimSE (Sep 15, 2009)

SHAPE!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 15, 2009)

sounds really interesting


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Sep 15, 2009)

whoafuck! schweet


----------



## leandroab (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh shit Oh shit 
Oh shit Oh shit
Oh shit Oh shit
Oh shit Oh shit

This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 15, 2009)

TimSE said:


> SHAPE!


Absolutely sick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking forward to this, dude! Just remember that if you ever make any sort of progress without posting updates, I'll stick another pin on your voodoo doll. Just saying.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 15, 2009)

Fred said:


> Looking forward to this, dude! Just remember that if you ever make any sort of progress without posting updates, I'll stick another pin on your voodoo doll. Just saying.



 i wouldnt even dream of doing such a thing to you guys


----------



## TimSE (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought of a name! 
this Axe shall be known as my "Mantis 8"!

like my Bullet 7 (named from the inlays), this build is named from its Praying mantis influence with the shape... oh yes!

It was also influenced my by bands logo also - tempus fusion <<< see avatar


----------



## GuitarJay82 (Sep 15, 2009)

That is the sweetest looking body design I have ever seen. Looks like a weapon.LOVE IT. I cant wait to see more pics. HURRY UP AND BUILD IT!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 16, 2009)

Let me know how you are planning on plotting out the fanned frets... I'd love to see your method of measuring, as that can be a very, very tricky thing to get just right.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 16, 2009)

Ohhh, nice! That's going to be awesome! I think you might end up revising that little point on the back end of the upper cutout, but other than that I'd say get to work! And I LOVE how much access you gave yourself at the high frets.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Sep 16, 2009)

I like your original designs, your approach in guitars conception.
Looks well balanced graphically and prolly physically (center of gravity), with ergonomics in mind
All this without CAD

Your previous model shown is such kick_gas_s too 

Total respect


----------



## TimSE (Sep 16, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> Let me know how you are planning on plotting out the fanned frets... I'd love to see your method of measuring, as that can be a very, very tricky thing to get just right.



This is very true! i guess il have to find some measurements online and just be careful when marking them out... we'l see when it comes to it i guess


----------



## TimSE (Sep 16, 2009)

Al NiCotin said:


> I like your original designs, your approach in guitars conception.
> Looks well balanced graphically and prolly physically (center of gravity), with ergonomics in mind
> All this without CAD
> 
> ...



thanks for the kind words dude 
hopfully itl turn out as good as my Bullet 7 did! itd be so killer if it does


----------



## TimSE (Sep 16, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Ohhh, nice! That's going to be awesome! I think you might end up revising that little point on the back end of the upper cutout, but other than that I'd say get to work! And I LOVE how much access you gave yourself at the high frets.



Ya the cutaway is half from a mates guitar (which he made) and half from the ibby acoustic exotic wood range which also has a monster of a cutaway.

As for teh lil point at the top, i did play around with a design where it wasnt there and there is something about it that doesnt look right to me  il see if i can get a pic up of it without that so u can see. 
it just looks ... boring almost? hard to describe


----------



## thewildturkey (Sep 16, 2009)

Dude. I pawed my way through your last build one night, F'n amazing work.

Really good quality first build and story!!

Love the new body shape, Personally I would extend the lower horn a touch, like some of dpm's Onis with that really little bottom horn, I adore that shape.

I look forward to this thread......

Dan.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 16, 2009)

that is a badass design! but i do have to agree that if you play sitting and lean into your guitar that little point is gonna fuck your chest up. (thats the reason i sold my bc rich beast!)

also i was thinking about that measuring the frets thing. there is a fret calculator here http://www.stewmac.com/FretCalculator you could just take the measurements for your long scale and short scale and mark them both on seperate strips of wood or something (including the mark for the bridge position) and you could use some string to put across each fret mark and move the pieces back and forth until you like how its laid out and then mark the sides of your fretboard. not sure if that would work or not but thats just what came to mind.


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 16, 2009)

Woah. Nice body. I am very ready to see this thing up and runnin man! Sure its gonna be killer. Once you get rollin with this a little more i will for sure be lookin to you or Hufschmid for a custom


----------



## TimSE (Sep 16, 2009)

MacTown09 said:


> Woah. Nice body. I am very ready to see this thing up and runnin man! Sure its gonna be killer. Once you get rollin with this a little more i will for sure be lookin to you or Hufschmid for a custom



wow man! thats such a huge compliment to be compaired to a talent like Hufschmid!  his guitars are far better no doubt tho!


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 16, 2009)

yea but i really like the ideas you got here. The body shape is killer. Just keep movin up and youll be up there


----------



## TimSE (Sep 16, 2009)

MacTown09 said:


> yea but i really like the ideas you got here. The body shape is killer. Just keep movin up and youll be up there



wow thanks man  il see how well this one comes out and if im confident and your convinced id be more than happy to do you one


----------



## TimSE (Sep 16, 2009)

UPDATE:
Headstock design done


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 16, 2009)

design looks awesome man!

can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 16, 2009)

kudos for such an awesome design, and that fret access is an awesome touch


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 17, 2009)

very cool, looking forward to the updates


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow awesome headstock. Awesome body. FREAKIN awesome guitar! Cant wait to see how it turns out. And yes i might just have to make you do me one of this depending on how it turns out. Man i think that thing would look GREAT in flat black.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 19, 2009)

Actually, I had pictured a flamed or quilted top, stained a color, with the cutout bevels in a black. I think THAT would be badass.


----------



## damigu (Sep 19, 2009)

pretty sweet!

though the arm contour might be uncomfortable (though it does look bitchin').


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 19, 2009)

Judging from your Bullet 7, this one is going to be sick as well!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 19, 2009)

Cheers very much guys  really appreciate the kind words.

Sadly i lost my job last week cus they cant afford to keep me employed and have basically screwed me over! so i danno when im going to be able to get this build underway ... pretty shit really  



Hollowway said:


> Actually, I had pictured a flamed or quilted top, stained a color, with the cutout bevels in a black. I think THAT would be badass.



You sir, nailed it on the head! 
this one will be an intense Green stained Flamed maple top, with black bevels! altho to really understand, you'l have to see it 

iv also decided im going to add a TF (see my avatar) logo inlay at the 12th fret made from abalone ... winner


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 19, 2009)

This 8 is going to be GOTM for sure when it's all done! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 20, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> This 8 is going to be GOTM for sure when it's all done! Can't wait to see it finished!



cheers dude! that would be awesomely cool! was really pleased when my Bullet got nominated last month (and this!) 
hopfully my job situation will sort itself out and il be able to get it underway!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 20, 2009)

So i templated the finger board and headstock and cut all the shizz out:












the body seems a lil small ... BUT i think thats just an illution thing cus of the extra thickness of the neck. I remember my Intrepids body being massive (and very heavy) which i didnt like. so i think i might make it a tiny bit wide and maybe make the upper horn a bit wider from the neck but not much else other than that.
As you can see from the pics its about the same as my Bullet, which is about what im after. 
its like TILs 8string. the body wasnt in proportion to the neck size which i think suited it perfectly.
il have a sketch around tho

thoughts?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 20, 2009)

The upper horn area looks uncomfortable as hell, besides that


----------



## Pauly (Sep 21, 2009)

Mental, it reminds me of those old Ergo guitars one of the senior members here has/had, but on some sort of fucked up acid trip to hell. I agree once you get to 8 strings guitars start to benefit from having slightly smaller or less traditionally shaped bodies, when I eventually get round to getting a fanned 8 I want something organic looking.

My 2 pence(!) is, if it was my body I'd probably get rid of that little pointy bit just past the arm rest so it's just a curve, or perhaps have it mirror the upper horn to keep it pointy, so it's like a smaller version of it. I'd also give it something of a lower horn, if only an allusion to one (something like your first build but less pronounced). Obviously this would alter the bevels slightly too. Bar that it's a sick shape.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> The upper horn area looks uncomfortable as hell, besides that



i think its a too close to teh neck but its really not in the way at all when sitting with it and feels fine when standing with it.


----------



## Andrew_B (Sep 22, 2009)

the arm contour looks like its going to be it the way of the bridge of your top bass string....


reminds me of these....


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 22, 2009)

i like the suggested bottom horn part (by Andrew_b) i think it gives more balance to the overall look of the guitar.

Having said that , maybe it is because it makes it look more "conventional" and if you want something which will stick in people's minds your original design is what to go for.


----------



## halsinden (Sep 22, 2009)

dude, _lovely_.

very much my kind of guitar. and black, too? excellent choice.

and by the way, i think the size is ideal, nowhere near too small.

H


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 22, 2009)

I actually prefer the original design. A lower horn will not contribute to the sound (it may actually inhibit some people's upper fret access) and adding it would remove a bit of the instrument's off-the-wall uniqueness IMO.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 22, 2009)

halsinden said:


> dude, _lovely_.
> 
> very much my kind of guitar. and black, too? excellent choice.
> 
> ...



Green top but lots of black yes 
i was thinking about your Roter and how the body isnt that big at all and fits perfectly .... yis 
i think il make the upper horn a lil wider from the neck but keep the body about the same


----------



## damigu (Sep 22, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> I actually prefer the original design. A lower horn will not contribute to the sound (it may actually inhibit some people's upper fret access) and adding it would remove a bit of the instrument's off-the-wall uniqueness IMO.



i completely agree.
with a lower horn added, it just looks like something BC rich might make.
without the lower horn, it looks sleek and original and really good, too.

though i'm still worried about the picking arm contour being too sharp and uncomfortable.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 22, 2009)

damigu said:


> i completely agree.
> with a lower horn added, it just looks like something BC rich might make.
> without the lower horn, it looks sleek and original and really good, too.
> 
> though i'm still worried about the picking arm contour being too sharp and uncomfortable.



Pretty much ya! with teh lower horn i think it looks "Normal" if you get what i mean. looks like something anyone could design by just adding some spikiness to a common shape.
im definitely wanting something that you dont see everyday.

well if i hold the template to my body as if i was playing it, my wrist comes across the middle of teh back cutaway so there wont be any thing (wood wise) that will be in teh way and uncomfortable


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 22, 2009)

it is a horny dilemna indeed!!!!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 22, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> it is a horny dilemna indeed!!!!



 im just going to do my first design with no lower horn 
afterall its my guitar so


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 22, 2009)

i am sure you've heard it before being in the UK, but you'll have a horny "penis extension"!!!  (ok enough for today!!)


----------



## damigu (Sep 22, 2009)

TimSE said:


> well if i hold the template to my body as if i was playing it, my wrist comes across the middle of teh back cutaway so there wont be any thing (wood wise) that will be in teh way and uncomfortable



i don't mean the arm cut-out itself, but the contour you're putting on the top of the body there. with the angle instead of a smooth curve. my own arm/wrist tends to pivot right around there so that angle would be digging into me.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 22, 2009)

damigu said:


> i don't mean the arm cut-out itself, but the contour you're putting on the top of the body there. with the angle instead of a smooth curve. my own arm/wrist tends to pivot right around there so that angle would be digging into me.



hmm i see what u mean
but i just think it looks too smooth and boring without it so


----------



## halsinden (Sep 25, 2009)

this business of the lack of lower horn is something i followed on my roter, the main inspiration being barrillon basses. beautiful.

H


----------



## TimSE (Sep 25, 2009)

halsinden said:


> this business of the lack of lower horn is something i followed on my roter, the main inspiration being barrillon basses. beautiful.
> 
> H



ooo ya they are nice. I like the looks of the cutaways on the Ibanez Exoticwood acoustic range


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 25, 2009)

What should I say Tim! This design is just kickin' my balls everytime I see it. If the build quality do justice, you might have a perfect instrument there. I would like to play it


----------



## halsinden (Sep 25, 2009)

in fairness, tim, i think the least we could do is arrange that whenever you use this, you have at least 5 of us from the forum also playing it at the same time. dealing with the limelight on your own for having such a nice looking mega-banjo can be extremely taxing.

we're here for you, man.

H


----------



## TimSE (Sep 25, 2009)

halsinden said:


> in fairness, tim, i think the least we could do is arrange that whenever you use this, you have at least 5 of us from the forum also playing it at the same time. dealing with the limelight on your own for having such a nice looking mega-banjo can be extremely taxing.
> 
> we're here for you, man.
> 
> H



 its love like this that makes me adore this forum


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 25, 2009)

halsinden said:


> in fairness, tim, i think the least we could do is arrange that whenever you use this, you have at least 5 of us from the forum also playing it at the same time. dealing with the limelight on your own for having such a nice looking mega-banjo can be extremely taxing.
> 
> we're here for you, man.
> 
> H



Serious LOLz! 



TimSE said:


> its love like this that makes me adore this forum



Have to admit that I'm not into pointy instruments, but what you're planning is very pretty looking. Looking forward to seeing more pictures as get bits of it finished up.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 25, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


>



See, I was thinking less of an actual horn and more just a curve/angle that implies one without actually being a traditional horn. I didn't think the massing needed much of a change and I liked the extreme assymmetry, so it was more of a little mod than a whole horn.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Sep 25, 2009)

love the design 

but i feel like the body should be a bit bigger and/or wider. With 8 strings on that it will look like a deliberately 'small' body imo


----------



## Pauly (Sep 25, 2009)

Too add, I think that first curve on what would be the lower horn area is too straight (although the bevel isn't) and I'd like a bit more commitment lol, either curving one way (ala an allusion to a horn) or something more like that picture of the bass.


----------



## damigu (Sep 25, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> love the design
> 
> but i feel like the body should be a bit bigger and/or wider. With 8 strings on that it will look like a deliberately 'small' body imo








my traben bass has a smaller body than is typical for a 5 string and it actually looks particularly cool, i think. it's a subtly different look that really works. i actually prefer it to a "normal" sized 5 string.


----------



## rto666 (Sep 25, 2009)

Its kind of weird but it looks cool! Samaller body/more strings! I based on a death kelly on my custom 7 and I shorten the body a little bit, and I love it..!


----------



## TimSE (Nov 9, 2009)

UPDATE: (Not really)

So i still have no money to get this beast underway which is LAAAME! BUT i have changed what im goin to do slightly... Mostly woods
I will still be using swamp ash or alder for the base body wood, but i will have a Flamed maple veneer ontop of it (trans black for the met0lz  ) Then the top will now be spalted maple.
All black hardware.
And the fingerboard will now be Ziricote  I might put a TF (like in my avatar) inlay at 12th fret but not sure if i will or what with... altho i really wanna use abalone on something but not sure if itd fit in or stick out like a sore thumb.
But yes, this thing is still waiting to be started BUT WILL HAPPEN! 
im going to do a really crappy photoshop mockup attempt so people can understand what i mean about the wood tops for the body.
My photoshop skillz are shit so itl look shit tho


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 9, 2009)

TimSE said:


> I will still be using swamp ash or alder for the base body wood, but i will have a Flamed maple veneer ontop of it (trans black for the met0lz  ) Then the top will now be spalted maple.


 
Wait, so you'll have an ash/alder body, flamed maple veneer, and the spalt on top of that?  Or do you mean the top will be a spalted flamed maple veneer? Cuz I didn't think spalted maple could be stained.


----------



## dsm3sx (Nov 9, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Cuz I didn't think spalted maple could be stained.


 
It can...just a bitch to do...its like a sponge


----------



## Erik Hauri (Nov 10, 2009)

Toner coats are a much better approach to putting a transparent color over spalted maple - you seal, clear and level so you have a smooth clear coat over the spalt, then shoot dyed finish over that, then clear over that. Way more uniform result than directly staining the wood.


----------



## vansinn (Nov 10, 2009)

^ I see.. unless a more raw wood oiled finish is wanted, which looks great with spalted maple.
Erik, have you done spray dye on spalts? I was just thinking it might work, even if it sucks so much and uneven..


----------



## TimSE (Nov 10, 2009)

^^^ if i was dying the spalt, thats what i would be doing but the spalt isnt being dyed.

Here are some crappy mockups of what i mean. 






altho, now seeing it infront of me, im not 100% convinced but the spalt... seemed nicer in my head. 
My first idea what this which seems to fit a bit better:






I like green alot ... what do you guys think?
I really wanna use an exotic wood for the fingerboard like Ziricote or maybe cocobolo. But want it all to fit together and not seem randomly placed on the guitar


----------



## synrgy (Nov 10, 2009)

This is just my personal taste, but I think spalted tops = sex.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 10, 2009)

synrgy said:


> This is just my personal taste, but I think spalted tops = sex.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 10, 2009)

...actually...
I do like the spalt version with the black edges... With an ebony board tho so it blends nicly. matching headstock (black flamed maple edge and spalt maple top)
And a maple inlay at 12th fret!

  ?


----------



## Erik Hauri (Nov 10, 2009)

vansinn said:


> Erik, have you done spray dye on spalts? I was just thinking it might work, even if it sucks so much and uneven..



When I'm dying the wood directly I use waterbased dyes, and then I wipe on rather than spraying. I feel like I have more control over the evenness of the color, and I'd rather not have to clean up the gun to get all the color out unless I absolutely have to (like for the toner coats mentioned above).

I would not dye spalted wood directly, because the punky parts will absorb more than the firm parts.


----------



## metallidude3 (Nov 10, 2009)

> I do like the spalt version with the black edges... With an ebony board



yes! maple and ebony are probably my favorite combo but im kinda diggin that spalt top... looks sick w the black bevels


----------



## Fred (Nov 10, 2009)

TimSE said:


> ...actually...
> I do like the spalt version with the black edges... With an ebony board tho so it blends nicly. matching headstock (black flamed maple edge and spalt maple top)
> And a maple inlay at 12th fret!
> 
> ?



, definitely. I love spalts so much!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 10, 2009)

The spalt top would be a beauty!


----------



## TimSE (Nov 10, 2009)

metallidude3 said:


> yes! maple and ebony are probably my favorite combo but im kinda diggin that spalt top... looks sick w the black bevels





Fred said:


> , definitely. I love spalts so much!





s_k_mullins said:


> The spalt top would be a beauty!



 very glad youz guyz agree! i actaully think it does look really cool now so i think i will be going with that one

im thinking of making it a bolt on too
i love neck thru's but i havnt made a neckthru before. Plus i like the idea of the body being 1 solid peice of Swamp Ash (which is what iv decided on now)


----------



## Apophis (Nov 10, 2009)

I think that project is awesome, I love your taste and shape you created


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 10, 2009)

i would do the green flamed maple, not a fan of spalted maple. Colobolo is sweet for fingerboards, some of the orange streaks turn purple when cut or sanded, looks cool


----------



## TimSE (Nov 10, 2009)

Apophis said:


> I think that project is awesome, I love your taste and shape you created



Cheers dude  Hopfully itl be even more sick in person rather than just a paper template.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know about the stained maple on the bevels with that spalt. I think it might get too busy. I'd say pick a consistent grained wood and stain it black. 

OR...
What would be killer is to have those bevels ebony. Idk how $$ that is, but it would match really well. Esp if it was a super dark (or stained) ebony. 

The other thing is I think a reddish color looks great with the spalt, so consider a bloodwood FB.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 10, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> What would be killer is to have those bevels ebony. Idk how $$ that is, but it would match really well. Esp if it was a super dark (or stained) ebony.



 i like the way you think! I think an Ebony veneer for the edges will be a much better idea for that exact reason. will get busy i think and ebony will make it simpler in a good way ... good call


----------



## TimSE (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah Yes! my 8string build thread!

so a few of you will have seen my "I got the job" thread and how i know have a nice shinny new job which im very pleased with because i can now FINALLY afford to start this thing!
Going to get it underway with my first paycheque i think!
at least the main body wood and hopfully a nice spalted top and il get the body started


----------



## SYLrules88 (Apr 25, 2010)

im browsing through your other build thread for the two guitars and im liking what i see! i will definitely keep an eye on this one. im glad that you can now fund this project!


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 25, 2010)

1177...I'm not sure the price point is good, it's a lot more than other SEs and competing with some serious contenders at that price range in the EMG+Floyd department. Regular SEs are killer guitars for the price, but this is in the same price area as an IBANEZ RG2620Z-GK, LTD KH602, LTD Alexi 600, Jackson soloists etc.

Looks very nice otherwise.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 25, 2010)

Do the green flame maple. And make that green more fluorescent!

Black + green is SECKS!


----------



## flo (Apr 25, 2010)

...Nr 100 comment about the lower horn, but I'm wondering if the balance will be ok when played sitting and having the guitar on the knee. Don't underrate the mass of 8 tuners, combined with a long neck. Maybe you should move the waist of the body slightly towards the neck?

But now all available thumbs up for this guitar! It looks KILLER!!!!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 28, 2010)

Where do you get your spalted maple, if I may ask.


----------



## TimSE (May 15, 2010)

sk3ks1s said:


> Where do you get your spalted maple, if I may ask.



as much as i hate to admit it ... ebay 

you get to check out the exact timber you buy tho so u can basically choose which one you want instead of buying some from somewhere and hoping it looks good.
plus being in england there is pretty much nowhere i can find that dose it so its easyer for me to get it from over seas


----------



## ttr398 (May 15, 2010)

Seen your Bullet 7 build thread, can't wait to see what you come up with on this one - you have the skills sir!


----------



## Jeroenofzo (May 16, 2010)

Tim, there is too much talk and way too less wood in here!


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 16, 2010)

Jeroenofzo said:


> Tim, there is too much talk and way too less wood in here!


 
... That's what she said.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (May 16, 2010)

sk3ks1s said:


> ... That's what she said.



Knew this was going to happen.


----------



## abadonae (Apr 25, 2011)

Dude i seriously cant wait to see this, from the mockups i definitely think you should go with the spalted maple top, it looks slightly unusual on photoshop but i can see the finished product in my head and it looks incredible.

The dual layer idea is just perfect and i think it'll give the guitar that serious unique look that i believe your trying to attain by building you own.

About the body size as well as i've read theres a lot of discussion on here about.
Personally My issue with many ERG's i've seen is the size of the body. Companies always increase the size of the bodies in ratio with the neck and sometimes i think it looks horrid, I.E. intrepid, i love intrepids, trying to get my hands on one, owned one but got rid of it because of size and weight.

Personally i think a smaller or standard size body accentuates the size of the neck and gives it that real ERG look ya know, and it means the person playing it doesn't look dwarfed by the body either.

But i seriously cant wait to see this badboy, and if you do carry on doing luthier work then maybe one day we can have a chat about getting some work done my fellow UKian

Take it easy dude


----------



## TimSE (Apr 25, 2011)

necrobumpage! i completely forgot about this thread  

a fanned guitar is in the works but will be along while before completion however. still being reminded on this has restarted a flame me thinks


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 27, 2011)

sick design man, go through with it already!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2011)

Little bit of an old bump... But are you still building this? Where are the pics????


----------

